# Annehmbare Gaming-Grafikkarte



## RobZombie (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit einen neuen PC gekauft. Es ist ein Dual Core mit 1,8 GHz pro Kern und 1024 MBRam, Win XP.

Die Grafikkarte von diesem habe ich bisher nicht beansprucht da sie Onboard ist und absolut aus dem letzten loch pfeift(keine Shader, kein DirectX 9 usw. usw.....)

Da ich kein Vista habe(und auch nicht will) weis ich schon, dass bei mir keine DirectX 10.

Sowas wie Crysis würde ich trotzdem gerne spielen und natürlich auch was dannach kommt. Mir geht es in diesen Spielen aber nicht mehr darum sich von Überblednungen und Blur blenden zu lassen sondern, das eigentliche Spiel zu geniessen bzw. die Möglichkeiten die man dort hat, was man alles machen kann und nicht die Sonnenuntergänge und das Feuer bestaunen. Natürlich möchte ich nicht auf matschigen und schlammigen Texturen herumlaufen!(so wie es bei meiner GeForce 2 MX war)

Ok. Ich habe mir Grafikkarten von Nvidia und ATI angeschaut und gemerkt, dass die von ATI besser und billiger sind im Vergleich zu den von Nvidia siehe z.B.:

http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=17313&Shop=0

http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=16323&Shop=0

Ein Freund hat mir gesagt dass man sich von Nvidia nichts mit 200, 300 oder 500 am Ende nehmen soll. Jetzt weis ich leider nicht wie das mit ATI ausschaut. 

Soweit ich weis bestimmt die  Taktung des Speichers in MHz wie schnell eine Grafikkarte ist und die RAM Anzahl ist wichtig wenn man in hohen Auflösungen spielt. Stimmt das?
Noch eine ganz ganz wichtige Sache: Ich habe einen 1024 DDR2 Riegel, gibts dann Probleme wenn ich mir eine Grafikkarte mit DDR3 oder GDDR2 oder 3 kaufe???? Nicht dass es da am Ende irgendwelche kompatibilitätsprobleme geben wird - weis ja net...

Also des langen geschwaffels kurzer Sinn: Crysis braucht das hier:
Minimale Systemkonfiguration:
CPU: Athlon 64 3000+/Intel 2.8 GHz CPU
Grafikkarte: nVidia 6600/X800GTO (SM 2.0)
RAM: 768 MB/1 GB unter Windows Vista
Festplattenspeicher: 6 GB
Internet: 256k+
Laufwerk: DVD-Laufwerk
Software: DirectX 9.0c mit Windows XP

Empfohlene Systemkonfiguration:
CPU: Dual-Core CPU (Athlon X2/Pentium D)
Grafikkarte: nVidia 7800GTX/ATI X1800XT (SM 3.0) bzw. entsprechende DirectX 10-Grafikkarte
RAM: 1,5 GB

Ich schätze ein, dass das was ich habe reichen dürfte um schön spielen zu können(1024 Auflösung, keine mittelmäßigen Texturen und KEIN GERUCKEL). Ich möchte die Grafikkarte aber nicht nach 1 Jahr wieder verkaufen, weswegen es mir schon wichtig ist, dass ich auch zukünftige Spiele spielen kann(wenn auch ohne DX10 und monster special effects ) 

Vielen vielen Dank im Voraus.

(nachher kommt auch noch was!)


----------



## Masterchiefhonk (1. Februar 2008)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=238073&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=Karten+PCIe&l3=NVIDIA
die müsste für crysis reichen, 
wenns billiger sein soll dann die --> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=243489&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=Karten+PCIe&l3=NVIDIA
Die Taktung einer Karte ist nicht so relevant, viel mehr kommt es auf den Chip an.
Probleme mit dem Speicher sollte es nicht geben.


----------



## ShiZon (1. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 01.02.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit einen neuen PC gekauft. Es ist ein Dual Core mit 1,8 GHz pro Kern und 1024 MBRam, Win XP.
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung, wo dein Freund das her hat, aber das ist absolut falsch, kann sein das er dich auf den Arm nehmen wollte, je nach dem wie groß dein Geldbeutel ist und wieviel du ausgeben magst (Schmerzgrenze) kannst du dir dementsprechend auch eine Graka zulegen, die Top-Graka sind schon recht teuer, die P/L Grakas liegen um die 150-250 €! Die Grakas die du hast kannst du in die Tonne treten, taugen beide nichts! Für 100 € zeig ich dir ein paar brauchbare Grakas

X1950 GT 512 MB http://www.1deins.de/?artikelId=VGAP51-PO8255

X1950 Pro 256 MB http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a222723.html

bis 200 €

8800 GT 256 MB http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a298337.html

                               http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a294576.html

                               http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a299952.html

8800 GTS 256 MB http://www.norskit.com/norskit/default.asp?PageNo=DEFAULT&DeepLink=%2CPA10000D%2C110039595%2C%2C

8800 GT 512 MB http://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/article/502244?referer=geizhals.at

bis 250 €

HD 3870 512 MB http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a294666.html

                                http://www.komplett.de/k/ki.aspx?sku=343932&cks=ASS&assoc=5CC91B77-D620-418E-A01C-1E269119C879

8800 GT 512 MB http://www.hiq24.de/product_info.php?products_id=15589

8800 GTS 512 MB http://www.1deins.de/?artikelId=VGAP64-POV005

So die schicken wohl für den Anfang!


----------



## RobZombie (1. Februar 2008)

Ups, verdammt, entschuldigt bitte, ich habe leider nicht erwähnt das ich nicht mehr als 100 € ausgeben möchte, bitte nicht auslachen


----------



## Masterchiefhonk (1. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 01.02.2008 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ups, verdammt, entschuldigt bitte, ich habe leider nicht erwähnt das ich nicht mehr als 100 € ausgeben möchte, bitte nicht auslachen


da kommt nur die 1950 pro/gt in frage   
außerdem sind 1gb ram etwas zu knapp
welche cpu hast du genau ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2008)

warum auslachen, da bietet sich die x1950gt an die oben verlinkt ist,
habe ich selbst, crysis ist spielbar wenn ich will, muss natürlich mit den details etwas zurück, und ich hab nru die 256MB version

bei WoW läuft die Graka einfach genail, selbst bei nativer auflösung meines TFT (1680x1050) hab ich bei vollen einstellungen immer über 45 FPS

mir reicht se, allerdinsg hab ich se für 3d auf Pro-niveau übertaktet


----------



## RobZombie (1. Februar 2008)

Masterchiefhonk am 01.02.2008 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> RobZombie am 01.02.2008 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab mal das hier gefunden: http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=13243&Shop=0

Ich kann mir wenns nötig is auch noch nen 2ten Schokoriegel kaufen, das geht scho!


----------



## Boesor (1. Februar 2008)

ShiZon am 01.02.2008 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, wo dein Freund das her hat, aber das ist absolut falsch, kann sein das er dich auf den Arm nehmen wollte



 Aber 200,300, 500 ist doch wirklich nicht das gelbe vom ei.
Was stimmt denn daran nicht?


----------



## Masterchiefhonk (1. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 01.02.2008 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Masterchiefhonk am 01.02.2008 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jop die Karte ist gut. Sie in  einem Jahr dann zu verkaufen wird aber schwer.


----------



## ShiZon (1. Februar 2008)

Boesor am 01.02.2008 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 01.02.2008 19:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lies dir doch einmal die Aussage seines Freundes durch!


----------



## RobZombie (1. Februar 2008)

Masterchiefhonk am 01.02.2008 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie in  einem Jahr dann zu verkaufen wird aber schwer.



Ich glaub das ist immer das selbe bei den Teilen, sowie bei jedem anderen technischen Gerät auch.

Sag mal, wie ist denn im Vergleich zur obigen, diese hier(hab ich ganz am Anfang im gepostet):

http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=17313&Shop=0

Ist halt billiger

Wie gesagt, ich möchte eine Grafikkarte mit der man flüssig spielen kann und es auch gut ausschaut. Ich lege keinen Wert auf monstermäßige Blur und Verzerreffekte.


----------



## Masterchiefhonk (1. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 01.02.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Masterchiefhonk am 01.02.2008 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die ist zwar billiger aber deutlich langsamer als die x1950 pro.


----------



## Peter23 (1. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 01.02.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Masterchiefhonk am 01.02.2008 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erwarte nicht zu viel von deinem PC. Um Crysis flüssig spielen zu können ist schon einiges notwendig, auch wen du auf Blur und Verzehrungseffekte verzichtest.


----------



## SuicideVampire (1. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 01.02.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Masterchiefhonk am 01.02.2008 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es ein bisschen mehr sein darf, kann ich  die hier empfehlen, soviel sollte es für Crysis schon sein.


----------



## Boesor (1. Februar 2008)

ShiZon am 01.02.2008 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 01.02.2008 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fall ich nicht irre ist es doch das hier:

"Ein Freund hat mir gesagt dass man sich von Nvidia nichts mit 200, 300 oder 500 am Ende nehmen soll. "


----------



## GraKaOC (1. Februar 2008)

wie wärs mit ner HD2900pro mit 256bit speicheranbindung?
die dürfte mal um einiges besser sein als eine X1950pro, selbst im K+M shop nur 8€ teurer als die 1950'er...
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a297944.html
bie allen Händlern auch lieferbar...


----------



## RobZombie (1. Februar 2008)

Masterchiefhonk am 01.02.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> die ist zwar billiger aber deutlich langsamer als die x1950 pro.



und woran siehst du dass die graka für 100 langsamer ist als die 120 teure? Das versteh ich eben nicht!

Als ich mir meinen neuen PC gekauft habe, habe ich schon beabsichtigt nicht mehr darauf zu spielen. Beschäftige mich jetzt mehr mit CAD, Freiformmodelierern und Videobearbeitung.

Aber ein bisschen Spaß muss sein! Deswegen würd ich jetzt auch etwas zocken wollen. Aber so wies aussieht kann ich das selbst für ca. 100 Euro mehr vergessen! 

Was an meiner jetzigen graka halt auch ziemlich blöd ist, ist dass ich in Programmen wie Cinema 4D schöne ruckeleinlagen bekomme, wenn die Szene größer ist bzw. mehr polygone hat. 

Könnt Ihr mir bitte dann als letztes sagen, auf welche Paramter ich schauen muss , wenn ich eine ruckelfreie Darstellung meiner Szenen in Programmen wie Cinema 4D im Editor bei einer hohen Anzahl an Polygonen haben möchte. Denn so wies aussieht, wirds mit gaming nichts.


----------



## SuicideVampire (1. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 01.02.2008 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Masterchiefhonk am 01.02.2008 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du  eine X1950 Pro nimmst, wird das mit Gaming schon was, ebenso wie mit Cinema4D, nur Crysis hat leider völlig abstruse Hardwareanforderungen, die aber zum Glück nicht repräsentativ sind. Und wenn Du noch 30€ drauflegst, bekommst Du mit der 3850 schon deutlich mehr Leistung.

Wichtig sind bei neueren Grafikkarten:
Speicheranbindung in bit (alles unter 256bit ist eher lahm)
Der Chipsatz selber
Anzahl der Streamingprozessoren
Taktraten von Chipsatz, Shadern, Speicher
Speichergröße
Bei Nvidida ist die zweite Stelle der Hausnummer besonders wichtig, zB ist eine 7900 schneller als eine 8400. 

Leider haben die Grafikkartenhersteller jegliche Ordnung aus ihren Produktpaletten verbannt  Trotzdem findest Du hier eine nach Performance sortierte Auflistung aller neuzeitlichen Grafikkarten.


----------



## ShiZon (1. Februar 2008)

Boesor am 01.02.2008 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 01.02.2008 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe ich gemeint, ist jetzt aber ganz schön OT findest du nicht?


----------



## RobZombie (2. Februar 2008)

SuicideVampire am 01.02.2008 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du  eine X1950 Pro nimmst, wird das mit Gaming schon was, ebenso wie mit Cinema4D, nur Crysis hat leider völlig abstruse Hardwareanforderungen, die aber zum Glück nicht repräsentativ sind. Und wenn Du noch 30€ drauflegst, bekommst Du mit der 3850 schon deutlich mehr Leistung.
> 
> Wichtig sind bei neueren Grafikkarten:
> Speicheranbindung in bit (alles unter 256bit ist eher lahm)
> ...



Danke erstmal für diese tolle Hilfe deinerseits!!!

Ich habe mir nochmal die Karte für 90 angeschaut und sie mit der 120er 1950 Pro verglichen. Jetzt fällt mir eines auf: Bei der billigeren ist dies hier höher:
 Taktung der GPU in MHz:  	 725
Taktung des Speichers in MHz: 	1600
und 512 MBRam

dazu in der teureren:
 Taktung der GPU in MHz:  	 580
Taktung des Speichers in MHz: 	1400
und 256 MBRam

---ist aber anscheinend eh ein minimaler Unterschied

Wenn ich bei der teureren jetzt aber weiter unten bei den Eigenschaften schau, dann stehen da Sachen, die bei der billigeren gar nicht aufgelistet sind o_O: 
- Pixel Shader Prozessoren: 36
- Ring Bus Controller: 512 Bit

Heist das jetzt, dass wenn es bei der billigeren nicht aufgelistet ist, es dieses dort auch nicht gibt. Die 1950 Pro hat aber auch einen höheren  Speicherinterface von 256 bit. Sind das jetzt die Dinge, die den Preis in die höhe treiben...

Ich möchte das einfach mal ein und für allemal verstehen, früher hab ich mich noch einigermaßen darin ausgekannt, aber jetzt ist das alles dermaßen umfangreich und es gibt soviele Zahlen, da weis man einfach nicht auf was man schauen soll!

Apropos Crysis: Du sagst, es hat abstruse Hardwareanforderungen die zum Glück nicht "repräsentativ" sind. Soll das bedeuten, dass man zwar auf die Spieleverpackung schreibt, dass du sehr viel brauchst, es aber in der Praxis aber auch mit weniger geht???? ---Das würde meine Theorie, dass dieses ganze High-End gaming ja eine absolute abgesprochene Abzocke zwischen den Spiele- und Grafikkarten/systemherstellern ist! Ich mein: Crysis und Co. mögen ja jetzt ihren Hardwarehunger haben, nur warum bringt man nicht das selbe Spiel in einer für schwächere Systeme angepassten Version raus? Ich könnte mir das so vorstellen: Du machst ein Spiel mit einer hohen Anzahl an Polygonen und gleichzeitig tusst du auf die DVD eine Version mit weniger detaillierten Figuren drauf(nicht kantigen natürlich) So auf dem Level von UT2003 z.B.?

Bezüglich Crysis hab ich mal folgendes gelesen: ...Besitzer älterer Systeme müssen sich dagegen mit einer Grafik wie for ca. 3 Jahren zufrieden geben, allerdings mit einer höheren Polygonzahl. 

Naja, vor 3 Jahren, waren die Spiele aber auch nicht gerade schlecht von der Optik! Und ändern tut sichs ja immer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2008)

du kannst nich zwei komplett verschiedene chiparchitekturen so direkt miteinander vergleichen

das thema hatten wir erst in nem anderen thread

wenn du durchblicken willst, dann empfehle ich viel zeit und die lektüre sämtlicher benchmarks die im netz zu finden sind, selbst wir hier wissen nie alle einzelheiten zum grafikmarkt, der ist einfach viel zu groß

zum spielen sind aber ebend auch nur ein bruchteil geeignet, 

der spielbare bereich fängt bei nvidia normal bei der 8800er reihe an, bei ATI aktuell ab der 3800er reihe 
ist die zahl kleiner, also 8600 oder 3650, dann kannst du davon ausgehen das hier erheblich weniger leistung anliegt,
für spiele wie WoW mag das weniger probleme machen aber wenn du crysis aufführst solltest du schon zu den besseren grakas greifen, es muss ja nicht gleich ne GF 8800 Ultra werden 

zu den hier noch genannten nummern:
die x1950 und die HD2900 sind einfach nur eine bzw. zwei genarationen älter

die x1950 war die topreihe der erstem dx9 chips mit SM 3

die HD2900 war ein versuch DX10 auf dem markt zu bringen, der ging aber rel. schief aus leistungssicht

hier gilt auch 2400 und 2600 bzw 1300 udn 1600 sind eher low-end grakas 

bei nvidia ist es ähnlich,  die zahlen differieren ein wenig im prinzip sollte man aber quasi in jeder generation eine rel. hohe zahl anstreben,


----------



## Dani-s (2. Februar 2008)

Also ich würde etwas mehr als 100€ investieren und eine AMD HD 3850 kaufen
z.B die http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a301188.html 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a294649.html

Hier mal die Leistungsunterschiede der verschiedene Karten:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2007/test_ati_radeon_hd_3850_rv670/  ein Test

Hier ist das Performancerating, jetzt kannst du dann entscheiden welche du nimmst.
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2007/test_ati_radeon_hd_3850_rv670/23/#abschnitt_performancerating


----------



## RobZombie (2. Februar 2008)

Aha, das ist auch ne neue Info! Das die 1950 Pro nur eine Generation älter ist, jetzt wart mal! Was ist eine Generation? 1 Jahr, soweit ich weis?! Ich mein weist, früher wars so, dass du dir nen PC gekauft hast, ich hatte mal den, den du in meiner Signatur sehen kannst!

Und was ging mit dem? Einfach alles! Und das über mehrere Jahre hinweg!!! Natürlich sah das ganze damals nicht dermaßen bahn und genickbrechend aus wie heute, aber es hat einfach lange gehalten, da ging Max Payne 1 UND 2! UT2003, Need for Speed Underground, leider nur der einser. Splinter Cell lief noch, es war schon einiges....  und was ist jetzt. Kaufste dir eine Karte heute, ist sie in einem Jahr nicht mehr zu gebrauchen oder was??? Das ist doch der blanke hohn!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2008)

nein, ganz so heftig ist es nicht

und generation beschreibt bei grafikkarten den wechsel des chips, bzw. der chipfamilie auf eine neuere (meistens einhergehend mit dem wechsel der architekturbreite auf eine kleinere nanometer architektur)

die familie x1300 bis x1950 hatte eine chipfamilie, die HD2400 bis 2900 hatte eine und die hd 3xx0 haben auch eien eigne chipfamilie

allerdings, die codebezeichnungen sind nicht immer einheitlich

bei nvidia gibt es einige grafikkarten  sogar über 2 chipgenerationen, den die GTS gibt es als G80 udn als G92 (und auch noch in verschiedenen varianten im G80)

eigentlich muss man diesen markt studieren um ihn zu durchblicken

zum wechsel nach nem jahr:

wenn du dir heute ein x1950 holst die ja schon einige zeit auf dem buckel hat (architekturtechnisch), dann kommst du damit siche rnicht mehr viel länger als ein jahr aus wenn du auch neuere games spielen willst, uzumal abzusehen ist das irgendwann anfang 2009 wohl die ersten DX10-only titel erscheinen werden

greifst du zu eine HD3850 kannst du eigentlich davon ausgehen das die auch in 18 monaten noch brauchbar ist, 
für vollen spielgenuss kann die dann natürlich nicht mehr sorgen, dafür ist der umbrauch aktuell einfach zu groß
wichtig ist hierbei
die verlinkten HD3850 haben nur 256 MB speicher, das ist für diese karte definitiv zu wenig, hier sollte man zur 512 MB-variante greifen, kommende titel udn auch aktuelle titel profitieren davon extrem, die leistung der karte reicht ebend auch für details die mehr als 256mb belegn

bei der x1950 ist da der chip einfach schon zu schwach um von den 512 MB wirklich zu profitiere, der gebrauchtverkauf ist mit 512MB aber einfacher  bei preisunterschieden von teilweise weniger als 10 euro zur 512 MB variante lohnt der kauf der 512er meistens schon


----------



## RobZombie (2. Februar 2008)

Ok, ich verstehe: Es IST dann einfach so wie ich dachte, dass wenn man die aktuellen Spiele spielen will, einfach immer was neues her muss, gut. Ich bin kein wirklicher Hardcore-gamer, sagen wir besser nicht MEHR! Auf meiner alten Kiste habe ich soviele Egoshooter gespielt, dass mich der Gedanke daran einfachn nicht mehr wirklich reizt. Und wie du sagst, es ist jetzt einfach ein sehr großer Umbruch, wenn dieser aber vorbei ist, wirds erstmal für eine Weile bei dem neuen Stand bleiben.....bis mal wieder eine PS4 oder eine Xbox 520 rauskommt....

Und das bald nur noch directx 10 only games rauskommen, hab ich mir schon gedacht, und dem Umbruch nach zu urteilen wird das wirklich sehr bald sein, vielleicht wirklich wie du sagst 2009. Warum nicht!

Ich bleibe dann lieber bei meinem Ur-Gedanken den PC zum arbeiten zu benutzen, zum spielen habe ich ja noch meine PS2. (Übrigens ists schon ziemlich verwunderlich, warum Microsoft so eine dermaßen große S****e macht und ALLE Xbox Spiele vom Markt nimmt, geh jetzt mal in einen Saturn und frag nach einem beliebigen Xbox spiel, Antwort: Gibts nicht!)

Bald gibts dann halt nur noch leistungsfressende Vista-PCs(es seiden sie verbessern Sachen, wie z.B., dass es länger braucht für das Betriebssystem zu berechnen wie lange das löschen einer Datei dauert, als es auszuführen...)

Ich möchte diesen Thread jetzt abschiessen und frage nur noch eines: Ich arbeite sehr gerne mit Cinema 4D und möchte auch mal große Szenen erstellen. Habe neulich dies hier bewerkstelligt:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/3d-stills/301144-kleiner-badezimmerausschnitt.html

Wenn ich im Eigenschaftsmenü bei Ansicht "Open-GL" Shading einstelle, dann hab ich aber ein Problemchen: Wenn ich mich durch den Raum bewege fängt das ganze nicht einfach an zu ruckeln....es schaltet sich ein spezieller Drahtgittermodus ein(alles ist durchsichtig und vieles sieht man nicht einmal, z.B. die Badewanne). Ist natürlich ziemlich blöd, denn wenn ich z:b. einen Gegenstand verschiebe passiert das selbe und ich will natürlich sehen WOHIN ich etwas verschiebe!!!!! Jetzt hab ich mal "Software-Shading" aktiviert und kann zwar sehen, wohin ich den Gegenstand verschiebe, es gibt aber dennoch ruckler!

Könnt IHR mir bitte als letztes nur noch eine Empfehlung für eine Karte geben , mit der man dies beheben kann(keine quadros) Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit??
Danke nochmals an alle, ich meld mich weiter!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2008)

bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber ich glaube das gerade bei cinema4d auch die CPU eien enorme rolle spielt

udn wenn du kein hardcoregamer bist kannst du auch in 18 monaten noch mit ner hd3850 gut spielen, auflösung nicht zu hoch, details auf mittel und AF udn FSAA halt nicht zu hoch, dann geht das schon

ansonsten, 100% sicherheit gibst nicht, denn vorraussagen sidn schließlich immer dann am schwierigsten wenn sie die zukunft betreffen


----------



## RobZombie (2. Februar 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 02.02.2008 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber ich glaube das gerade bei cinema4d auch die CPU eien enorme rolle spielt
> 
> udn wenn du kein hardcoregamer bist kannst du auch in 18 monaten noch mit ner hd3850 gut spielen, auflösung nicht zu hoch, details auf mittel und AF udn FSAA halt nicht zu hoch, dann geht das schon
> 
> ansonsten, 100% sicherheit gibst nicht, denn vorraussagen sidn schließlich immer dann am schwierigsten wenn sie die zukunft betreffen



Jep bei C4D spielt der Prozessor eine sehr wichtige Rolle wenn du Rendern willst. Für dieses Bad, welches ich gepostet hab, hat es ca. 30 Minuten gedauert, hätte ich jetzt nur einen Prozessor mit 1,8 GHz wäre es doppelt so lange!!! Ich hab halt die Testergebnisse anderer Leute verglichen, die Cinebench ausgeführt haben, und die Beziehung ist tatsächlich: Prozessorpower ist indirektproportional zur Renderzeit! Eine bessere Grafikkarte bringt da überhaupt nichts!

Ja und zum spielen nochmal: Ich würde sowieso nur eine Auflösung von 1024 und ohne Antialiasing nutzen! Dass muss dann doch gehen oder etwa nicht? selbst mit einer 1950 Pro?

EDIT!!!!: Oooooooooooookeeeey, ich hab ganz zufällig hier was rausgefischt:
http://www.chip.de/artikel/Hardware-Check-Crysis-Demo-PC-Spiel_29284809.html

Einsteiger PC mit einer 100€(KMshop) 7600 GT und ruckelig auf 800x600 mit mittleren Details?!

Lese sich einer mal das hier durch:
http://www.chip.de/artikel/Der-perfekte-PC-fuer-Crysis_29471162.html

Leute, wie schon ein paar mal erwähnt - und jetzt hab ich meine Entscheidung getroffen(Scheiß auf Crysis - 1000 Ocken und das reicht immer noch nicht, das ist einfach nicht normal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Sagt mir bitte einfach, welche Karte ich für eine ruckelfreie Darstellung in einem Editor von Cinema 4D haben muss und damit ist dann das ganze zu Ende! Ich bedanke mich nochmals sehr für diese vielen Informationen, Ihr habt mir sehr gut weitergeholfen!!!!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2008)

nimm die 1950 gt oder pro, für den preis gibts nichts besseres, 
sonst solltest du ca 150 bis 160 nvestieren in ne 3850


----------



## RobZombie (2. Februar 2008)

Ich hab vor ein paar Stunden mal einen Kumpel gefragt, welche Grafikkarte er den hätte und wann bei ihm eine Szene im Editor anfängt zu ruckeln, und das was der mir gesagt, hat meine Kinnlade bis nach China herunterklappen lassen!

Er hat die hier: X1650 XT, kostet bei KM mittlerweile 80 €

Und jetzt: Es fängt bei ihm an zu ruckeln, wenn er folgendes Objekt erstellt. Eine gewöhnliche Kugel (In Blender - ist aber egal in welchem Progi) er macht 16 mal 16 segmente = 256 Polygone. Wenn er jetzt DIESE Zahl hoch 5 nimmt, DANN erst FÄNGT ES AN!!! zu ruckeln, dass wären dann ca. 1 mal 10^12 Polygone?!?!? Das ist eine Trillion!!! Bei mir fängts schon mit 40 000 (das Badezimmer welches ich gepostet habe, hat soviel) zu ruckeln an! Kann das den Wahr sein?!??!?!?! Ich mein, da würden ja 25 millionen von meinem Badezimmer dargestellt werden können?!?!? Ich hab Ihn nicht falsch verstanden, er hat wirlich gesagt, 16 ins quadrat und dann hoch 5!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2008)

dann bitte, die 1950 ist noch etwas besser und reicht für spielen durchaus auch aus


----------



## SuicideVampire (2. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 02.02.2008 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 01.02.2008 22:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die X1950 Pro hat noch eine etwas ältere Architektur, deswegen hat sie statt der Streamingprozessoren noch Pixelshader. 36 ist da eine ganz gute Anzahl.
Ich würde die auf jeden Fall der anderen vorziehen, eine Karte mit einer Speicheranbindung von 128bit ist auf jeden Fall deutlich langsamer als eine mit 256bit. Die macht im Zweifelsfall mehr aus als Chip- oder Speichertakt. 

Crysis ist deswegen nicht repräsentiativ, weil alle anderen momentan erhältlichen Spiele erheblich niedrigere Anforderungen an die Hardware stellen, die sehen schon mit einer Grafikkarte der 200€-Preisklasse absolut top aus, während man für Crysis in höchster Detailstufe und Auflösung mehrere High End-Karten benötigt. Du kannst die Details natürlich auch runterschrauben, aber dann sieht es auch aus wie jeder beliebige andere Shooter. Warum man die Hardwareanforderungen bei Crysis so wenig optimiert hat, ist mir auch schleierhaft, CoD 4 sieht bspw. fast genau so gut aus und kommt dennoch mit deutlich schwächerer Hardware aus. 
Wenn es ungefähr 100€ kosten soll, würde ich Dir definitiv eine X1950 Pro empfehlen, wenn Du auch bereit bist ca. 130€ auszugeben, bekommst Du auch schon eine Radeon HD 3850 mit 256MB, die ist schon deutlich schneller. 
Für 150€-170€ bekommst Du dann eine 3850 mit 512MB, sie ist eine der wenigen Karten, wo sich größerer Speicher lohnt. Für ca. 200€ bekommst Du eine 3870 und für etwas mehr als 200€ eine Geforce 8800GT, dann können wir uns auch über Crysis unterhalten. 

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## SuicideVampire (2. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 02.02.2008 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab vor ein paar Stunden mal einen Kumpel gefragt, welche Grafikkarte er den hätte und wann bei ihm eine Szene im Editor anfängt zu ruckeln, und das was der mir gesagt, hat meine Kinnlade bis nach China herunterklappen lassen!
> 
> Er hat die hier: X1650 XT, kostet bei KM mittlerweile 80 €
> 
> Und jetzt: Es fängt bei ihm an zu ruckeln, wenn er folgendes Objekt erstellt. Eine gewöhnliche Kugel (In Blender - ist aber egal in welchem Progi) er macht 16 mal 16 segmente = 256 Polygone. Wenn er jetzt DIESE Zahl hoch 5 nimmt, DANN erst FÄNGT ES AN!!! zu ruckeln, dass wären dann ca. 1 mal 10^12 Polygone?!?!? Das ist eine Trillion!!! Bei mir fängts schon mit 40 000 (das Badezimmer welches ich gepostet habe, hat soviel) zu ruckeln an! Kann das den Wahr sein?!??!?!?! Ich mein, da würden ja 25 millionen von meinem Badezimmer dargestellt werden können?!?!? Ich hab Ihn nicht falsch verstanden, er hat wirlich gesagt, 16 ins quadrat und dann hoch 5!



Da merkt man den Unterschied zwischen einer Geforce 2 MX und einer aktuellen Karte. Mit einer 3850 (die ich Dir in der 512er-Variante ernsthaft ans Herz legen möchte) kannst Du noch abstrusere Zahlen erreichen und auch noch vernünftig zocken


----------



## RobZombie (2. Februar 2008)

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt? 

Na auf jeden Fall!!!

Bezüglich abstruser zahlen, in meiner Sig steht zwar die Geforce 2 MX, die läuft steckt aber grad nicht in meinem PC. Das was ich hab ist noch viel schlechter!!! Unterstützt nicht mal D3D. Ich kann nicht mal Deal or No Deal spielen!

Aber wenns jetzt wegen der Karte sein soll, dann würd ich mir endgültig die 1950 gt nehmen, wegen dem preis

danke nochmals!


----------



## SuicideVampire (2. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 02.02.2008 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?
> 
> Na auf jeden Fall!!!
> 
> ...



Die ist das beste, was Du für 90€ bekommst. Aufrüsten kannst Du in einem Jahr immer noch


----------



## RobZombie (3. Februar 2008)

Ich hoffe das des mit meiner Schreiberei noch aufhört....

Ich hab mir jetzt von diversen aktuellen spielen mal die Systemanforderungen angeschaut und finde z.B. hier bei Carbon die Radeon 1950 Pro bzw. GT nicht.

Nicht das ich mir die Karte kaufe und dann wird sie von dem Spiel nicht erkannt - solch eine Unsicherheit entwickelt sich einfach automatisch wenn man mehr PS2 als PC spielt

http://forum.nfsunlimited.net/viewtopic.php?t=12298

Ich bin gerade eben auf diesen Vergleich gestoßen:
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/75485_3-test-geforce-8600-gts-vs.html

Die 8600 GTS hat ja 128 bit. Was mir aber gefällt ist der geringere Stromverbrauch und das die Temperatur nicht über 45° geht.

Die GTS würd mich im KMShop aber auch nur 112 € kosten:
http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=14913&Shop=0

Oder ist sie wegen den 128 bit trotzdem nicht zu empfehlen?

Das wars dann aber wirklich. Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GraKaOC (3. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 03.02.2008 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das des mit meiner Schreiberei noch aufhört....
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt von diversen aktuellen spielen mal die Systemanforderungen angeschaut und finde z.B. hier bei Carbon die Radeon 1950 Pro bzw. GT nicht.
> 
> ...




Die GTS ist knapp 10-30% lahmer als die 1950gt/pro....


----------



## muertel (3. Februar 2008)

greif zur 1950 pro, wirklich   


die grafikkarte wird von ALLEN games unterstützt, du kannst die meisten games damit in vollen details spielen (du willst ja die auflösung 1024*768 oder   )...damit packt sie call of duty 4 auf vollen details, crysis mit mittleren details, bioshock, stranglehold, ut3, jericho, quake wars und so weiter mit vollen details   

hab nur mal alle games aufgezählt die mir eingefallen sind, also trau dich und schlag zu...

die karte wird, wenn du bereit bist details zu reduzieren, auch noch für einige jahre reichen...


----------



## RobZombie (3. Februar 2008)

Das ist wirklich erfreulich!!! Genau diese Spiele habe ich mir auch angeschaut. Genau diese Auflösung, ich hab früher immer in dieser gespielt und für mich sah es auch immer gut aus.

SuicideVampire hat oben geschrieben: Für 150€-170€ bekommst Du dann eine 3850 mit 512MB, sie ist eine der wenigen Karten, wo sich größerer Speicher lohnt.

So, leider kostet mir das Ding im KM Shop zu viel(ca. 180). Ich wäre aber gerne bereit mir die 3850 mit 256 MB zu kaufen.

Wenn man in dieser supperduppatollen liste hier schaut, die vorher gepostet wurde, sieht man, dass diese Karte auf dem 8ten Platz ist, die x1950 Pro dagegen auf dem 25sten.

Und im 3DMark06 ist sie weit vor der 1950 Pro:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2007/test_ati_radeon_hd_3850_rv670/6/

Da die 3850 mit 256 im KMShop(ich rede nur deswegen ständig von diesem Laden, da ich nicht online bestellen will und der besagte Laden in meiner Stadt ist!) 140 bis 150 kostet würd ich mir diese auch gerne Gönnen(das Geld vom letzten Geburtstag muss schliesslich irgendwie verbraucht werden, und da ich sonst nichts anderes brauche gebe ich es besser für diese Karte aus, anstatt das es bei mir zu Hause liegt und versauert)

die 150 Variante ist anscheinend nur wegen den paar Anschlüssen mehr 10 € teurer so wie ich das sehe???

http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=16717&Shop=0

hier die günstigere:
http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=17259&Shop=0


----------



## Dani-s (3. Februar 2008)

Nimm die günstigere Xpertvision für 140€, die hat noch HDMI und ne bessere Kühlung, bei mir wird die HD 3850 512MB in 3D innerhalb weniger Minuten 95°C warm weil der Kühler einfach nicht schneller dreht als er muss um die Karte bei ca. 95°C zu halten.

Die Karte ist deutlich schneller als die 1950 Pro 512MB, die ein Freund von mir hat.


Schau dir hier mal die durchschnittliche Spieleleistung an es lohnt sich wirklich die HD 3850 zu nehmen:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2007/test_ati_radeon_hd_3850_rv670/23/#abschnitt_performancerating


----------



## SuicideVampire (3. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 03.02.2008 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wirklich erfreulich!!! Genau diese Spiele habe ich mir auch angeschaut. Genau diese Auflösung, ich hab früher immer in dieser gespielt und für mich sah es auch immer gut aus.
> 
> SuicideVampire hat oben geschrieben: Für 150€-170€ bekommst Du dann eine 3850 mit 512MB, sie ist eine der wenigen Karten, wo sich größerer Speicher lohnt.
> 
> ...



Nimm die Xpertvision, die hat den besseren Kühler  Sie ist auch deutlich schneller als eine X1950 Pro/GT. Den kleineren Speicher wirst Du wahrscheinlich fast nur in Auflösungen über 1280*1024 bemerken. Mit der Karte kannst Du eine Menge Spaß haben


----------



## muertel (3. Februar 2008)

genauso machst du das   


p.s.: ich will dich jetzt nicht schon wieder verunsichern, aber denk bitte noch über 1024mb ram nach...1g ram ist heutzutage schon sehr wenig für spiele, auswirkungen zeigen sich z.b. in extraorbitanten ladezeiten bzw. das spiel "hängt" immer wieder, da der ram voll ist...


----------



## RobZombie (3. Februar 2008)

muertel am 03.02.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> genauso machst du das
> 
> 
> p.s.: ich will dich jetzt nicht schon wieder verunsichern, aber denk bitte noch über 1024mb ram nach...1g ram ist heutzutage schon sehr wenig für spiele, auswirkungen zeigen sich z.b. in extraorbitanten ladezeiten bzw. das spiel "hängt" immer wieder, da der ram voll ist...



Darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Jetzt pass auf, ich habe 1 GIG mit 533 MHz, muss ich mir jetzt genauso einen mit 533 Mhz holen oder gehts auch größer - nicht dass der kleinere den größeren dann ausbremst. Und kosten tun die 533 er so um die 25 €.

http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=5476&Shop=0

ist des ok, dass der da 2x512 hat oder soll man besser einen mit 1024 nehmen?

Aber das mit der Karte steht definitiv fest! Ich ruf in den nächten Tagen bei KM an und bestell sie(dauert 6 Tage bis sie da ist)


----------



## muertel (3. Februar 2008)

meines wissens nach taktet sich der ram nach dem schwächsten, sprich verbaust du ddr2 800 und ddr2 633, taktet sich der 800er runter...


nur sollten die paar mhz nicht soviel ausmachen, du willst ja keine benchmark rekorde aufstellen, sondern nur gemütlich ab und zu ein spielchen spielen!


bezüglich der 2 riegel: es KANN vorkommen, dass das board rumzickt, wenn zuviele riegel verbaut werden... das kann man ohne probleme im netz nachlesen, einfach mal namen vom board eingebn und googlen!

ich würde zum 1024er riegel greifen, da dann noch bänke frei sind für eventuelle spätere aufrüstungen   


(kannst du uns noch bitte die genaue bezeichnung der cpu mitteilen? wenn dus nicht weisst, einfach bei start/ausführen "dxdiag" ohne anführungszeichen eingeben...)

gratuliere übrigens zur entscheidung wegn der gpu, wirst viel freude damit haben


----------



## RobZombie (3. Februar 2008)

Also bei dxdiag steht bei prozessor: Intel Core 2CPU 4300 @ 1,8 GHz

und im Handbuch: LGA775 Sockel für Intel Core 2 Duo

Das Motherboard ist von Abit IP-95


----------



## SuicideVampire (3. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 03.02.2008 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei dxdiag steht bei prozessor: Intel Core 2CPU 4300 @ 1,8 GHz
> 
> und im Handbuch: LGA775 Sockel für Intel Core 2 Duo
> 
> Das Motherboard ist von Abit IP-95



Ich würde eventuell gleich 2 800er-Riegel â 1024 MB kaufen (ca. 35€), eine einheitliche Rambestückung ist immer von Vorteil.


----------



## Zubunapy (3. Februar 2008)

SuicideVampire am 03.02.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> RobZombie am 03.02.2008 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder einfach einmal 2Gb Riegel. Damit haste genug Chancen, später, aufzurücten. Theoretisch kannste aber auch viermal 512 MB nehmen, nur sind dann alle Bänke voll und du must später nochmals neu kaufen. Und billiger wird DDR2 heutzuorbit nicht mehr. Momentan steigen die Preise wieder, und die Rekordtiefpreise von letztem Jahr brauchste nichtmehr erwarten.


----------



## RobZombie (3. Februar 2008)

Hab grad nachgeschaut: Ich kann nur riegel mit einer taktung von 533 verbauen
und platz ist nur noch für einen DDR2 riegel.


----------



## SuicideVampire (3. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 03.02.2008 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad nachgeschaut: Ich kann nur riegel mit einer taktung von 533 verbauen
> und platz ist nur noch für einen DDR2 riegel.



Dann hol Dir einen 1024er-Riegel.


----------



## RobZombie (3. Februar 2008)

Was ich auf jeden Fall super finde, ist das dieser Thread anderen bestimmt eine große Hilfe sein wird! Ich mein nicht jeder will über 1000 € für einen PC ausgeben und wenn ich das jetzt mal so zusammenrechne. Mein PC selber hat 360 gekostet, die Karte wird 140 Kosten und ein weiterer Riegel 25. Dann bin ich insgesamt auf 525 €! Und das ist wirklich super was ich dann hab für diesen Preis(man schaue sich nur diverse Werbungen von ready4Computer usw. an, oder die Schrott-pcs im Real) Da sind auch nur Karten wie 8400er oder 500er drin. meistens halt etwas mehr ram und ne größere Festplatte aber meine 150 Gig groß reicht auch vollkommen(in meinem Alten PC wars eine mit 10 GIG und dabei noch extrem langsam, schlimme Zeiten waren das!!!)

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon die ganzen games wie oblivion, carbon, most wanted, splinter cell: double agent, rainbow six vegas, call of duty 4, UT 2007, prey, fear, stalker, max payne 2(ist zwar alt aber gut!), stranglehold, colin mcrae dirt und natürlich gta 4 und was ja auch ziemlich super werden soll: Alone in the Dark 5 und natürlich weis der teufel was da noch kommt.!


----------



## SuicideVampire (3. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 03.02.2008 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich auf jeden Fall super finde, ist das dieser Thread anderen bestimmt eine große Hilfe sein wird! Ich mein nicht jeder will über 1000 € für einen PC ausgeben und wenn ich das jetzt mal so zusammenrechne. Mein PC selber hat 360 gekostet, die Karte wird 140 Kosten und ein weiterer Riegel 25. Dann bin ich insgesamt auf 525 €! Und das ist wirklich super was ich dann hab für diesen Preis(man schaue sich nur diverse Werbungen von ready4Computer usw. an, oder die Schrott-pcs im Real) Da sind auch nur Karten wie 8400er oder 500er drin. meistens halt etwas mehr ram und ne größere Festplatte aber meine 150 Gig groß reicht auch vollkommen(in meinem Alten PC wars eine mit 10 GIG und dabei noch extrem langsam, schlimme Zeiten waren das!!!)
> 
> Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon die ganzen games wie oblivion, carbon, most wanted, splinter cell: double agent, rainbow six vegas, call of duty 4, UT 2007, prey, fear, stalker, max payne 2(ist zwar alt aber gut!), stranglehold, colin mcrae dirt und natürlich gta 4 und was ja auch ziemlich super werden soll: Alone in the Dark 5 und natürlich weis der teufel was da noch kommt.!



Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß


----------



## RobZombie (4. Februar 2008)

hallo nochma!

Ich hab jetzt noch ein bissl auf computerbase diese Bechmarks angeschaut und am  Anfang steht welches System die haben:

Prozessor

    * Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800 (übertaktet auf 3,46 GHz, Dual-Core)
2 GIG Ram, aber mir gehts um den Prozessor.


und diese Einstellungen:

    * Catalyst A.I.: Standard
    * Mipmap Detail Level: High Quality
    * Wait for vertical refresh: Always off
    * AA-Modus: 1xAA, 4xAA, 8xAA
    * Adaptive Anti-Aliasing: Off

Ich hab jetzt ein bisschen Angst bekommen. Ich hab ja einen 2 mal 1,8 GHz Prozessor. und die da oben des Monster! Jetzt steht z.B. beim Stalker test mit 	1280x1024 1xAA/1xAF dass die Framerate für die 3850 26,5 beträgt. Jetzt steht leider nicht dran, welche Eigenschaften im Spiel noch aktiviert wurden.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2007/test_ati_radeon_hd_3850_rv670/16/

versteht Ihr wohin meine Gedanken gehen... und ehm überhaupt....spielt der Prozessor den eine SOOOOOOOO große Rolle?

Was ich auch seltsamerweise nicht wirklich verstehe ist die Beziehung zwischen den minimalen und empfohlenen Systemanforderungen.

Was bedeutet minimal? Das man das Spiel zwar spielen kann aber in schlechter Grafik?

und Maximal? Etwa, dass man diese Hardware haben muss um in den höchsten Einstellungen wie 1280x1024, Antialiasing usw. hohe Texturdetails???


----------



## SuicideVampire (4. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 04.02.2008 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo nochma!
> 
> Ich hab jetzt noch ein bissl auf computerbase diese Bechmarks angeschaut und am  Anfang steht welches System die haben:
> 
> ...



Bei den meisten Spielen spielt der Prozessor keine allzu große Rolle, Ausnahme ist zB Oblivion, wobei man ich auch das noch mit einem alten Athlon XP zum Laufen bekommen habe. 

Die minimalen Systemanforderungen sind das, was Du brauchst um das Spiel installieren und auf niedriger Auflösung/Detailstufe spielen zu können. 
Mit den empfohlenen Systemanforderungen sollte es dann auch in höheren Auflösungen und Detailstufen gehen.


----------



## RobZombie (4. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mich jetzt rein zufällig an das Spiel Kane & Lynch erinnert und hab mal von diesem mal die Systemanforderungen angeschaut, und jetzt ist mir einiges klarer!

http://the7.gameprophets.com/content,6.html

also wenn das was da steht "Empfohlen" entspricht und auch noch mit allen Features aktviert..... dann wird das denk ich mal nicht nur sowas wie Texturdetail sondern auch Antialiasing und Anisotropes Filtering einschliessen.


----------



## muertel (4. Februar 2008)

wie du in meiner signatur sehen kannst, hab ich zwar eine 8800GT und "nur" einen x2 4.200+ (2,2ghz)...


bei den meisten spielen macht das echt nix aus, bei crysis z.b. dümpelt die cpu bei max. 70% rum (in high einstellungen), ebenso bei anderen games... wenn was limitiert, dann die grafikkarte!


einzig ut3 bringt meine cpu auf 100% auslastung (alles high, 1680*1050 und 16AF), und da merk ich auch wie viel es bringt wenn ich den takt nach oben schraube!

beim stalker-benchmark auf computerbase haben die ingame ALLE einstellungen aufs maximum geprügelt... wenn deine cpu zu schwach ist, kann man durch dezentes verringern der details dem entgegenwirken: z.b. bei oblivion oder stalker: grasdichte zurücknehmen, schattenqualität verringern...und schon siehts besser aus/läuftt besser!

nebenbei bemerkt: die computerbase benches sind für normal user nicht unbedingt representativ: nicht alle haben so eine mordscpu in ihrem rechner... die meisten haben einen x2/c2d zwischen 2,6 und 3ghz!

sachen wie texturqualität, anisotropische filterung bzw. Anti Aliasing betreffen "nur" die grafikkarte...dir sollte klar sein, dass AF kaum leistung kostet und du das  bei fast allen games ohne probleme aktivieren kannst... allerdings geht AA sehr zu lasten der performance!


----------



## RobZombie (4. Februar 2008)

muertel am 04.02.2008 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> einzig ut3 bringt meine cpu auf 100% auslastung (alles high, 1680*1050 und 16AF), und da merk ich auch wie viel es bringt wenn ich den takt nach oben schraube!



WOW! Na das ist mal wirklich ne Aussage!!! Also ist die CPU wenn dann hauptsächlich für die Auflösung verantwortlich? mit meinem e4300 @ 1,8 GHz werd ich sowieso nur eine Auflösung von 1024x768 und ohne AA einstellen. 

Dann müsste darauf ja alles laufen, mir ists halt wichtig, dass die Texturen gut ausschauen, die Effekte ergeben sich von alleine...


----------



## muertel (4. Februar 2008)

also die 100% erreiche ich nur bei ut3, die enige scheints sehr cpu lastig zu sein... überhaupt gibt es bei ut3 in cpu-benches teils extreme unterschiede wenn man z.b. einen X2 mit 2,2ghz und einen core2duo mit 2,2 ghz verwendet!

ich merke bei mir z.b., dass wenn richtig viel los ist die fps auch auf 45 fallen...trotz 8800GT... ich rüste die cpu aber erst wieder auf, wenn ein quadcore wirklich sinn macht    

im großen und ganzen kann man sagen:

zu lasten der gpu gehen:

- auflösung
- aa
- af
- texturen

... die liste darf ergänzt werden   


zu lasten der cpu:

- schattenberechnungen
- physik
- partikel
- KI (=künstliche intelligenz)

... (quasi alles "dynamische")



natürlich darf man diese aussage nicht verallgemeinern, da cpu und gpu ja "zusammenarbeiten"! aber es gibt immer details, die man verringern kann um den prozessor oder die grafikkarte zu entlasten!

diese einstellungen findet man entweder selbst raus oder aber liest hier auf pcgh oder halt im heft  nach  

mit einem core2duo @ 1,8ghz, 2 g ram und einer hd3850 256mb wirst du in 1024*768 wirklich gut spielen können! imho passt diese konfig sehr gut zusammen...


----------



## RobZombie (4. Februar 2008)

Danke für diese Hilfreiche Antwort. 

Endlich verstehe ich diese ganzen zusammenhänge von CPU und GPU und den Unterschied zwischen minimalen und empfohlenen Systemanforderungen(diese Seite von Kane & Lynch war aber bisher die EINZIGE in der sogar kurz stand, bei welchen Einstellungen man Empfohlen meint!)


----------



## muertel (4. Februar 2008)

zufälle gibs...


in der pcgh 02/08 gibt es eben genau darüber einen artikel, nennt sich "systemanforderungen von pc-spielen" oder so ähnlich...


schau mal nach, ob du irgendwo ein exemplar finden kannst, dann hast du schön vor augen dass eben fast alle aktuellen games auch auf rechnern laufen, welche gar einige jahre aufn buckel haben   

in der dementsprechenden qualität natürlich...


grob kann man zu systemanforderungen auch sagen:

minimum: das game startet zwar, aber optik und spielbarkeit leiden deutlich

empfohlen: das game läuft in normaler auflösung und mit max. details

optimale: max. auflösung, max. details und qualitätsoptionen (aa+af)


----------



## RobZombie (4. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab mir jetzt diesen Artikel durchgelesen und naja, was soll man da sagen??? Es ist halt der Zahn der Zeit, wir haben mittlerweile 2008 und dort hat man einen PC von 05 genommen.

Wenn das System das ich gerade habe mir für 2,5 Jahre reicht dann bin ich froh drüber! Man weis ja nie in was das alles ausarten wird....

Ich habe mir gerade die Anforderungen von Far Cry 2 und Assassins Creed angeschaut und die beiden würden bei mir auch laufen.


----------



## RobZombie (4. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 04.02.2008 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mir jetzt diesen Artikel durchgelesen und naja, was soll man da sagen??? Es ist halt der Zahn der Zeit, wir haben mittlerweile 2008 und dort hat man einen PC von 05 genommen.
> 
> Wenn das System das ich gerade habe mir für 2,5 Jahre reicht dann bin ich froh drüber! Man weis ja nie in was das alles ausarten wird....
> 
> Ich habe mir gerade die Anforderungen von Far Cry 2 http://www.farcry2-hq.com/requirements.htm und Assassins Creed angeschaut und die beiden würden bei mir auch laufen.


----------



## RobZombie (5. Februar 2008)

muertel am 04.02.2008 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> zu lasten der cpu:
> 
> - schattenberechnungen
> - physik
> ...




Hmmm, das würde ja bedeuten, dass je schlechter meine CPU ist, desto dümmer werden die Gegner?  

Bezüglich Taktfrequenz: Ich hab ja diesen E4300. Wenn du jetzt in google E4300 übertakten eingibst, kommst du sehr schnell auf eine Seite von chip auf der diese CPU als der "übertaktungskönig" gefeiert wird. Nun gut. Soweit wie dort gehen will ichs nicht unbedingt treiben(3 GHz). Da müsste ich mir noch nen Lüfter kaufen und da hätte ich keine große lust dazu. Die Garantie geht sowieso flöten. Was Ok wäre, wär bis 2,4 GHz zu Takten, nuuuuuuuuur....bringt mir der Unterschied von 1,2 GHz überhaupt etwas???(2*2,4 - 2*1,8 = 1,2)


----------



## Masterchiefhonk (5. Februar 2008)

Wenn du eien potente grafik drin hast, bestimmt. 
wenn du dir jetzt eine 3850 kaufst, würde ich dir empfehlen die cpu auf MINDESTENS 2.2 ghz zu bringen


----------



## RobZombie (5. Februar 2008)

Masterchiefhonk am 05.02.2008 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du eien potente grafik drin hast, bestimmt.
> wenn du dir jetzt eine 3850 kaufst, würde ich dir empfehlen die cpu auf MINDESTENS 2.2 ghz zu bringen



ok, aber ich kann trotzdem nicht nachvollziehen, dass 1 GHz mehr so viel bringen soll? Ausserdem habe ich irgendwie ein ziemlich seltsames Prob. Schaust du hier http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/Schritt-fuer-Schritt-Core2-Duo-E4300-uebertakten-Galerie_24169411.html?show=6

Da steht voll viel nicht? Naja, bei mir siehts leider sehr mager aus und die ganzen Spannungen kann ich gar nicht verstellen?!


----------



## Masterchiefhonk (5. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 05.02.2008 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Masterchiefhonk am 05.02.2008 10:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um die cpu zu übertakten must du einfach nur den fsb anheben und am besten den speicherteiler so einstellen, damit er (der speicher) immer mit der standart frequenz läuft. am besten schaus du mal im bios was bei dir alles möglich ist


----------



## RobZombie (5. Februar 2008)

Ich hab leider keeeeeeeeeeine Ahnung wie ich hier bilder von der Platte hochladen, deswegen da: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/3d-stills/295684-verwobene-kugeln.html#post1527373

schau bei post 7

P.S: Ich bräuchte evtl. ein tool um die CPU temp zu messen. Habe schon Everest probiert, fand diese Eigenschaft dort aber nicht....

Ehm zu dem Speicherteiler: Der ist bei mir gerade 3:4 (200 FSB : 266 DRAM)

was passiert jetzt, wenn ich denn FSB auf 266 anhebe und der Teiler dann 1:1 anzeigen wird?


----------



## Masterchiefhonk (5. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 05.02.2008 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab leider keeeeeeeeeeine Ahnung wie ich hier bilder von der Platte hochladen, deswegen da: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/3d-stills/295684-verwobene-kugeln.html#post1527373
> 
> schau bei post 7
> 
> P.S: Ich bräuchte evtl. ein tool um die CPU temp zu messen. Habe schon Everest probiert, fand diese Eigenschaft dort aber nicht....


einfach cpu frequency in kleinen schritten anheben bis etwa 266mhz . das wären dann ungefär 2.3ghz. da beim anheben der fsb auf 266mhz der ram auch übertaktet wird, würde ich dram auf 400 mhz setzen , da es nicht so aussieht, dass dein mb über ein speicherteiler besitzt.


----------



## RobZombie (5. Februar 2008)

Eine kleine Frage wegen dem Arbeitsspeicher, ist der hier ok?

http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=6706&Shop=0

oder warum kostet der hier jetzt mehr? etwa wegen dem Herstellernamen?
http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=7242&Shop=0


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2008)

der speicher ist irgendwie für den allerwertesten

PC800 sollet es schon sein

udn 1 GB-Module kauft man bitte im set, udn nicht einzeln

schau dir den hie rmal an:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=161297&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR2&l3=DDR2-800


----------



## RobZombie (5. Februar 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 05.02.2008 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> der speicher ist irgendwie für den allerwertesten
> 
> PC800 sollet es schon sein
> 
> ...



Wart! Erstens, hab ich nur noch einen von zwei Slots für den Speicher frei und zweitens ist der, der schon drin ist mit 533 getaktet.


----------



## RobZombie (6. Februar 2008)

Sagt mal, warum ist die Verfügbarkeit der neuen HD Karten wirklich so schlecht???

Ich hab gestern bei KM angerufen und die 3850 bestellt. Gestern stand noch dran:  im K&M Shop Augsburg Lieferzeit bei Vorbestellung ca. 4 Tage.

und heute schau ich wieder nach und sehe:  im K&M Shop Augsburg Lieferzeit bei Vorbestellung länger als ZWEI WOCHEN

Hab gleich angerufen und die haben mir gesagt, dass der Lieferant den Termin verschoben hat oder sowas. Jetzt erwaret man das Teil erst bis ende Februar. Ich will jetzt spielen!!!!  

Blöderweise ist KM anscheinend wirklich der einzige Laden, der das Teil für 140 anbietet. Ich könnts natürlich auch in ebay kaufen, aber da bin ich mir überhaupt nicht sicher. Wenn z.B. dran steht dass die Karte im Mediamarkt Hannover gekauft wurde, ich jetzt aber in Augsburg wohne, kann ich auch zu meinem Mediamarkt gehen ohne das ich Probleme damit bekomme, dass die Garantie nicht im Mediamarkt Augsburg ausgestellt wurde?

Den ganzen Onlineshops trau ich auch nicht so recht. Wenn ich mir bei so einem etwas bestell dauerts aber auch ca. 2 Wochen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2008)

ist das ne 512er oder ne 256er hd3850?

wenns ne 256er ist, hier:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?baseId=22907&articleId=234993


----------



## knexi (6. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 01.02.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit einen neuen PC gekauft. Es ist ein Dual Core mit 1,8 GHz pro Kern und 1024 MBRam, Win XP.
> 
> ...





Ich würde eine Radeon 1950 Pro 512MB nehmen die ist mit Abstand das Beste für 100€: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gra16_512&sort=artikel&bpmax=110&asuch=1950+Pro&filter=+Angebote+anzeigen+&pixonoff=off


----------



## RobZombie (6. Februar 2008)

Wisst Ihr eventuell wann die HD 3850 eigentlich auf den Markt rausgekommen ist?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2008)

ca dez/jan


----------



## RobZombie (6. Februar 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 06.02.2008 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ca dez/jan



das erklärt warum das ding so schlecht verfügbar ist


----------



## SuicideVampire (6. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 06.02.2008 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Chris-W201-Fan am 06.02.2008 17:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier  ist eine mit 512MB sofort verfügbar, allerdings für 150€.


----------



## RobZombie (6. Februar 2008)

SuicideVampire am 06.02.2008 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier  ist eine mit 512MB sofort verfügbar, allerdings für 150€.



Kannst du mir bitte sagen, wie lange der Versand dauern würde(wenns auch 1,5-2 Wochen sind, kann ich genauso gut auf KM warten). Versandkosten sind ja 7 Euro oder? Und wie siehts bei dennen mit garantie aus - wenn etwas kaputt geht, wie wird dann vorgegangen? Hab da halt die selbe Karte entdeckt, die erst ab dem 08.02 verfügbar ist, dann könnt ich sie ja dann gleich bestellen

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/6VG3cPuppNw9fq/1/articledetail.jsp?aid=19142&agid=716


----------



## SuicideVampire (6. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 06.02.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 06.02.2008 18:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Versand bei denen kann durchaus mal etwas länger dauern, mit 2 Wochen musst Du schon rechnen. Kostet meines Wissens 6€. Bei Garantiefall solltest Du Dich an den Hersteller wenden.


----------



## RobZombie (6. Februar 2008)

Dann warte ich lieber auf K&M. Wenn ich mit dennen ein Problem habe, dann weis ich wo ich sie finden kann.

Hät nicht gedacht, dass das alles so umschlägt, liegt aber anscheinend daran, dass die Karte gerade eben rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2008)

jup, dazu kommt die rel. gute leistung, udn die nichtverfügbarkeit der 8800GT über längere zeit so das einieg einfach auf die 3850 und 3870 ausweichen


----------



## SuicideVampire (6. Februar 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 06.02.2008 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> jup, dazu kommt die rel. gute leistung, udn die nichtverfügbarkeit der 8800GT über längere zeit so das einieg einfach auf die 3850 und 3870 ausweichen



Vor allem, weil die 3870 auch nicht viel langsamer ist.
Endlich wieder richtig Auswahl bei den Grakas


----------



## RobZombie (7. Februar 2008)

SuicideVampire am 06.02.2008 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Chris-W201-Fan am 06.02.2008 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Was ich auch noch absolut lächlerlich finde ist das der Preis irgendwie durch unnützes Zeug in die höhe geschraubt wird. Ok, ich brauchs jetzt grad net, andere vlt. doch aber mei...
ich red von diesen Anschlüssen hinten an der Karte wie 2 mal DVI. Die für 140 in KM hat nur einen DVI und kostet 10 € weniger. Und nur weil die da ein bisschen mehr von diesen Einschlüssen Einbauen kann eine 140€ teure gleich 170 kosten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2008)

ähm, also, en zweiten dvi-out halte ich für sehr sinvoll, nutze sowas öfter mal
und seit dem es tft-fernsehgeräte mit passenden eingängen gibt nutzen auch andere sowas öfter

der mehrpreis kommt garantiert nicht nru durch den anschluss hinten

einige hersteler liefern halt auch software mit oder sie verändern die kühlung,

sapphire hat ne 3850 mit 512 mb im programm, die passiv gekühlt ist, klar kostet sowas merh als die standardkühlung

und schau mal auf garantiezeiten, denn ein wichtiger unterschied ist garantie udn gewährleistung, 2 jahre gewährleistung müssen ja gegeben werden, einige hersteller geben aber dazu noch garantie über die zeit oder gar noch länger (EVGA z.b.)....


----------



## RobZombie (7. Februar 2008)

Pass mal auf, wegen diesen kostenfaktoren. Da es mich EXXXXXXXTREME nervt jetzt mehr als 2 Wochen auf diese verfluchte Karte zu warten könnt ichs auch in Erwägung ziehen(leider) mir die hier zu holen: http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=16737&Shop=0


ist ja eigentlich die selbe nur mit 2xDVI oder ist da noch etwas was ich nicht sehe?. Kostet mich dann 10 € mehr. Aber wegen dem jetzt bis ende Februar(so wurde mir gesagt, hat der Lieferant den Termin verschoben) zu warten, da habe ich schon 30 € für Essen ausgegeben!

Was bedeutet eigentlich noch das EAH und "G" in der Bezeichnung?


----------



## SuicideVampire (7. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 07.02.2008 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Pass mal auf, wegen diesen kostenfaktoren. Da es mich EXXXXXXXTREME nervt jetzt mehr als 2 Wochen auf diese verfluchte Karte zu warten könnt ichs auch in Erwägung ziehen(leider) mir die hier zu holen: http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/main.php?action=Product_Detail&ArtNr=16737&Shop=0
> 
> 
> ist ja eigentlich die selbe nur mit 2xDVI oder ist da noch etwas was ich nicht sehe?. Kostet mich dann 10 € mehr. Aber wegen dem jetzt bis ende Februar(so wurde mir gesagt, hat der Lieferant den Termin verschoben) zu warten, da habe ich schon 30 € für Essen ausgegeben!
> ...



In Auflösungen oberhalb von 1280*1024 könnte es mit der Ramgröße kritisch werden...


----------



## RobZombie (7. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir die HD 3850 jetzt gekauft. Frage: Die braucht ja einen Stromanschluss. Es gibt jetzt so ein Y-Käbelchen, bei welchem das eine Ende an die Grafikkarte Gesteckt wird und links und rechts(die zwei Äste weg vom vertikalen Strich beim Y) sind ja für den Stromanschluss. Müssen beide angeschlossen werden? Ich hab grad in KM angerufen und die haben gesagt, dass die Karte mit nur einem angeschlossenen Teil evtl. weniger Leistung hat. Bei mir war vom Netzteil leider nur noch eins frei, das eben für einen der Ästchen gereicht hat. In KM bieten sie aber noch Adapter an mit dennen man 2 Geräte gleichzeitig verbinden kann, sprich ich, die beiden Teile auf einmal.


----------



## SuicideVampire (7. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 07.02.2008 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir die HD 3850 jetzt gekauft. Frage: Die braucht ja einen Stromanschluss. Es gibt jetzt so ein Y-Käbelchen, bei welchem das eine Ende an die Grafikkarte Gesteckt wird und links und rechts(die zwei Äste weg vom vertikalen Strich beim Y) sind ja für den Stromanschluss. Müssen beide angeschlossen werden? Ich hab grad in KM angerufen und die haben gesagt, dass die Karte mit nur einem angeschlossenen Teil evtl. weniger Leistung hat. Bei mir war vom Netzteil leider nur noch eins frei, das eben für einen der Ästchen gereicht hat. In KM bieten sie aber noch Adapter an mit dennen man 2 Geräte gleichzeitig verbinden kann, sprich ich, die beiden Teile auf einmal.



Hmm, musst Du mal testen, ob das funktioniert. Bei zu wenig Saft bekommst Du wahrscheinlich eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## RobZombie (7. Februar 2008)

Also ich habs schon längst mit einem Ästchen angeschlossen, das zweite baumelt halt lose dran. Gehen tuts aber schon. Fehlermeldungen bekomme ich keine.


----------



## RobZombie (7. Februar 2008)

So, ich hab jetzt den 3D Mark 06 laufen lassen bei 1024x768 ohne AA und Billineares Texturfiltering. Hier ist das Ergebnis:

3D Marks: 7519

SM2.0 Score: 1917

HDR SM 3.0: 4093	

CPU Score: 1509

So. Die von computerbase haben mit ihrem Monsterrechner(3,4 GHz) 9622.

ich würd sagen ich lieg in einem guten Bereich.

Jetzt werd ich noch die COD 4 demo testen, leider hat die nunmal 1,4 GIG Größe, weswegen ich mich noch gedulden muss.


----------



## RobZombie (8. Februar 2008)

Ooooooookeeeeeeeeyyy! Ich hätte jetzt mal eine ganz ernste Frage: Warum läuft bei mir die Crysis demo? Gestern hab ich mir die von COD4 geladen und das lief wuuunderbar! Alles auf hoch, nur die Auflösung von 1024x768 und kein AA beibehalten aber alles andere raufgeschraubt! Es geht wunderbar, kein einziger ruckler! Dannach hab ich mir von einem Kumpel Stalker ausgeliehen, auch alles auf hoch, läuft ohne einen einzigen ruckler! Jetzt hab ich mir Crysis geladen. Das einzige mal, als es geruckelt hat, war bevor das Spiel überhaupt angefangen hat. Diese Videologos von EA, Crytek und Nvidia am Anfang haben seltsamerweise  gezappelt, ich dacht schon..... Dann hat das Menü nicht auf anhieb reagiert, wennigstens bin doch noch dazu durchgedrungen, dass spiel zu starten. Hab zuerst alles auf mittel gelassen und dann im Spiel auf hoch gestellt. Ok, es ist zwar nachts, aber das macht ja keinen Unterschied. Ich dachte, dass es gar nicht  laufen wird, aber es geht!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2008)

ähm wenn du 1024x768 spielst ist das auch kein ding, die auflösung benutzt ja heute fast niemand mehr


----------



## SuicideVampire (8. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 08.02.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ooooooookeeeeeeeeyyy! Ich hätte jetzt mal eine ganz ernste Frage: Warum läuft bei mir die Crysis demo? Gestern hab ich mir die von COD4 geladen und das lief wuuunderbar! Alles auf hoch, nur die Auflösung von 1024x768 und kein AA beibehalten aber alles andere raufgeschraubt! Es geht wunderbar, kein einziger ruckler! Dannach hab ich mir von einem Kumpel Stalker ausgeliehen, auch alles auf hoch, läuft ohne einen einzigen ruckler! Jetzt hab ich mir Crysis geladen. Das einzige mal, als es geruckelt hat, war bevor das Spiel überhaupt angefangen hat. Diese Videologos von EA, Crytek und Nvidia am Anfang haben seltsamerweise  gezappelt, ich dacht schon..... Dann hat das Menü nicht auf anhieb reagiert, wennigstens bin doch noch dazu durchgedrungen, dass spiel zu starten. Hab zuerst alles auf mittel gelassen und dann im Spiel auf hoch gestellt. Ok, es ist zwar nachts, aber das macht ja keinen Unterschied. Ich dachte, dass es gar nicht  laufen wird, aber es geht!



High in 1024*768 ist unproblematisch, der richtige "Spaß" fängt erst auf "Very High" an...


----------



## RobZombie (8. Februar 2008)

SuicideVampire am 08.02.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> High in 1024*768 ist unproblematisch, der richtige "Spaß" fängt erst auf "Very High" an...



Der läuft dann aber auch nur auf Vista. Man, aber ich sag dir das ist schon dermaßen geil für mich, dass kannst du dir nicht vorstellen. Das kannst jetzt so sehen, dass ich jetzt !einiges! nachholen muss. Danke für diesen Super Grafikkarten tip. Jetzt rockt alles. Davon hätte ich nie zu träumen gewagt.


----------



## ImperialTW (8. Februar 2008)

RobZombie am 08.02.2008 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 08.02.2008 21:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann dich verstehen, ich hab die 3870, läuft auch wunderbar. Dass du dich für eine 38xx serie entschieden hast gefällt mir: denn im Idle Modus verbrauchen die sehr sehr wenig Strom!! Und was bedeutet das?? Genau! Die Umwelt wird weniger belastet! Wer weiss wieviel Kg CO2 der Welt pro Jahr erspart bleiben  

Scherze beiseite: was mich wundert ist, dass du bei diesem Y Adapter nur einen Stecker am Netz angeschlossen hast. Auf der Bedienungsanleitung steht man soll beide anschliessen. Naja, wenns funktioniert is ja gut, finds halt eigenartig....


----------



## RobZombie (8. Februar 2008)

Ach bezüglich der Stecker, da war ich bei K&M und hab mir einen Y-Stromverteiler gekauft. Jetzt ist die Karte komplett am Netz.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2008)

hm, von den 3dmark werten hätte ich persöhnlich etwas mehr erwartet, 
müsste noch mal schauen ob ich die werte wiederfinde von dem rechner den ich mit ner HD3850 gebaut hab, aber der hatte es auf glatte 11000 points geschafft
(ok, das war ein q6600, 4gb ram, pci-e 2.0 wurde genutzt udn die hd3850 hatte 512mb udn war vom werk aus OCCed....)


----------



## be-m (9. Februar 2008)

> High in 1024*768 ist unproblematisch, der richtige "Spaß" fängt erst auf "Very High" an...


spaß kommt nicht aus die grafik an   siehe pacman und tetris: hat auch spaß gemacht


----------



## SuicideVampire (9. Februar 2008)

be-m am 09.02.2008 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> > High in 1024*768 ist unproblematisch, der richtige "Spaß" fängt erst auf "Very High" an...
> 
> 
> spaß kommt nicht aus die grafik an   siehe pacman und tetris: hat auch spaß gemacht



Bei Spielen wie Crysis scheinbar schon, sonst wäre das nicht so ein Hype geworden  
Aber ansonsten sind wird uns der Richtung sicherlich einig, ich bin mit einem 80286 großgeworden *g*


----------

